# anyone fish the plow wires on a 2011 gmc



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

need to fish the wires on the over head plow switch wires to the rear center mounted light.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

So you want to take wires from the over head console to the 3rd break light?


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

pull down the overhead console and remove the 3rd brake light slide and electrical snake in the opening for the brake light until you see it in the console opening tape it up and pull ... did it on my '08 was very easy .... i notched the bottom of the light and siliconed the .. out of it

attached is a bad pic but you can see where the wire is ran out to the backrack


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks I just wanted to know if that would work cool thanks, I have to swap out all my 100 watt bulbs for 50 since the circuit will blow a fuse with 4 100watt and 4 rotators


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

How much light are you connecting to the switch? You might want to check what the switch is rated for amperage wise. You might end up putting a relay in line if the bar draws too much.


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

Found it. It's rated for 21amps/250watts. good luck!
http://www.gmupfitter.com/publicat/2010_BB/2010_LD_FS_PU_Elec_1_7_D1.pdf


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

can i run that wire anywhere? I have led strobes on my back rack but don't want the wire to be running from the 3rd light to the rack. I'd rather run it the long way down under the cab and such.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

LunchBox;1254853 said:


> can i run that wire anywhere? I have led strobes on my back rack but don't want the wire to be running from the 3rd light to the rack. I'd rather run it the long way down under the cab and such.


you can but you will have to add wire length to the factory wire and drill your cab. honestly its soooo much easier to just run it through the 3rd brake light.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

Im still gonna have to add wire to the factory piece, its not long enough to reach out the 3rd brake light,
going to solder and use heat shrink tubing , don't want to be taping wires in a hidden area like that.


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

EGLC;1255007 said:


> you can but you will have to add wire length to the factory wire and drill your cab. honestly its soooo much easier to just run it through the 3rd brake light.


can't run them down the side by the drivers door, through the wire wall, and under the truck?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

LunchBox;1254853 said:


> can i run that wire anywhere? I have led strobes on my back rack but don't want the wire to be running from the 3rd light to the rack. I'd rather run it the long way down under the cab and such.


It is not that hard to do what you are thinking. There are circle knockouts in the back corner of the cabs. All you have to do is look under the back corners and you will see them . Just knock them out and you will have to cut a little bit of your flooring to run the wires through. Go and get rubber grommets to fit in the wholes to see keep the weather out and run the wires through them. The factory wire runs next to the drivers side door as that is where the relay is located also. I ran all of my wires out these two holes on either side. A lot of guys dont even know they are there. Good Luck.


----------

